# Couple of my babies...



## ronvae (Oct 30, 2005)

I just got some film developed today (jar people, please answer my ? under jars...I'm dyin') & my bottles from last month were on there too.  I can't resist posting.  The Aqua is MOXIE NERVE FOOD LOWELL MASS PATENTED.  It was in the muck at the bottom of an inland lake.  Probably about 3 feet down.  Not near any wrecks, parks, or sensitive areas.  I found all kinds of fun info about Moxie on the internet, and the same formula is now sold as a bad-tasting soda pop that is good for you (how does that differ from patent medicine?).  I can't figure out the maker's mark, though--it is an "I" with a halo around the top.  Anybody seen that one?  I'm guessing the age at 1876-1906 because he had to remove "Nerve Food" from the name that year.  Seems stops at the shoulder, very heavy glass, with big bubbles.  Any way to narrow the date?

 The clear bottle has no embossing, a really strange screw top, the seam goes through the lip, and it has alot of bubbles.  Ketchup?  Relish?  Any ideas?


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 30, 2005)

i'm not sure but i believe i saw a bottle like your unmarked one listed as a salad dressing bottle.


----------



## ronvae (Oct 30, 2005)

I bet yopu're right--the mouth is kind of wide for ketchup, and the bottle is a little big for relish...it probably was salad dressing.  Found it wedged under rocks in Lake Superior.  []


----------



## diverdown2 (Jan 16, 2006)

just one piece of info on Moxie, drink enough of it and you get used to it


----------



## ronvae (Jan 16, 2006)

I gotta try that stuff![:'(][]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Pat, Moxie is used in Europe as an aperitif. How that nasty tasting crap is supposed to in crease your appatite is beyond me.

 Durkee's used that same bottle in two sizes for their sauce and salad dressing. You could get a large and small in both.

 That is a nice Moxie.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Warren...

 Do you have any Moxie's... you know, they still make that stuff and Yes I have tried it!  It taste like chicken!![:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

No Moxie No Moxie No Moxie. Wait a minute........ Just what does chicken[:'(] taste like.[8|]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 17, 2006)

> Just what does chicken taste like.


 
 Kinda like a cross between possum 'n gator... without the bite...



 yuck, yuck...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

Wouldn't that be opossum and ogater. RoR


----------



## bearswede (Jan 17, 2006)

It's possumble...


----------



## Miles (Jan 17, 2006)

What are you talkin about?? 

 Up in Maine I lived on Moxie for two months Mmm..

 Moxie is like coke and root beer mixed together. It's sorta bitter.


----------



## ronvae (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, so now I know that Moxie tastes like:
 1.  Ipecac (the impression I got from the internet)[:'(]; OR
 2.  Chicken[:-]; or
 3.  Gator[]; or
 4.  Possum[>:]; or
 5.  Coke + Root Beer & a little bitter[8D].

 I hope you're right, Miles!!!!!

 PS:  It was SO fun to open Gutherhess' book & find my Moxie bottle right away...$18.00!  (Not that I'd ever sell it).  []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Pat ...

 We're all right...kinda... you just have to mix up all of those ingredients we listed for you and there you have it[8D] Quite frankly, the bottle is better tasting then the contents[]

 Wayne


----------



## Mainely Broken (Jan 20, 2006)

No  No No..... guys you have it all wrong.... try that crap again & think of pepper!!!![:-] I live one town over from Moxie festival (July) & that is the nastiest stuff I have ever gagged on![&o] Hubby loves it but that is his home town.....yukkkkkk!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Vicky...

 That must have been one of the ingredients I forgot about... I think I missed gasoline too[:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll buy a six pack of it for Warren for when he comes up here to visit...

 Maybe a case!!! Does it mix well with Michelob Ultra Light??? Jack Daniels maybe???

 Wayne


----------



## ronvae (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Mainely Broken,
 I MUST know the location of the Moxie Festival!!!!!!   That is something I HAVE to see!  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 24, 2006)

I know they have a Moxie Festival every year in Lisbon Maine but there may be some others as well. You have to aquire a taste for Moxie, sorta reminds me of chewing spruce gum. 

 Cliff


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2006)

Can you say Dr. Pepper.... but not. It's still my nerve food of choice. A little medicine like but sort of sweet..
 Anyway, back on the bottle... look for the western, Denver I think. They bring in big bucks. The tapered collor to the blob and down to the crown top will fetch 10-30 dollars. Some say patent and some say trade mark etc. You san easily get a collection of thousands of items if you want to include openers, corkscwers, ads, ash & tip trays etc. Fun stuff!!!



> Just what does chicken taste like.


 
 I think it taste like rattlesnake almost. I'd much rather spend $15 lb for rattlesnake that $1 for chicken. Even though your less likely to choke an a chicken bone than a snakes.


----------

